# There was long, dark discharge....She kidded! Baby pics added!



## jodief100 (Mar 1, 2011)

Goat had some long, dark colored discharge when I left for work this morning.  She has been growing an udder for about 2 weeks and her belly is low and HUGE!  

I will not be suprised if I come home to find kids. She is an older girl, one of the first ones I bought and I have had her the longest of any I still have.  I got her when Hubby was still discouraging giving them names (hence her name is Goat).  She has never had trouble in the past so let us hope she goes the same way.  She is a % Boer, paint with a lot of dairy in her.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 1, 2011)

I would have had to call in sick. .. . not on account of what came out... but because i'd have to be there! haha 


  KEEP US POSTED!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

BellLisaMo said:
			
		

> I would have had to call in sick. .. . not on account of what came out... but because i'd have to be there! haha
> 
> 
> KEEP US POSTED!


x2!!!   Come one out little ones! we want to see you!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 1, 2011)

BellLisaMo said:
			
		

> I would have had to call in sick. .. . not on account of what came out... but because i'd have to be there! haha
> 
> 
> KEEP US POSTED!


If I called in sick for every goat kidding I would loose my job!   

That and today there was NO WAY!  I had Radiation Handling Safety Training and if I missed that the company would be out $1200.  I don't think the boss would have been happy.  

So I sit here and wait.......  1 more hour till I leave and an hour home.......


----------



## PattySh (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's hoping you have cute little kids all dry and running around happy when you get home!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you home yet?! 

Here's for hoping cute kids soon


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

chubbydog811 said:
			
		

> Are you home yet?!
> 
> Here's for hoping cute kids soon


I second!
  come on kiddies!!  for doelings


----------



## freemotion (Mar 1, 2011)

Good grief, girl, it is 10 PM on the East coast and you certainly are home by now!  I'm waiting for baby pics!!!!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Or just news whether or not there are any babies!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 1, 2011)

Can't wait to hear!


----------



## elevan (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 1, 2011)

Well?????????????


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

goodness! How long are your work days?!?


----------



## MsPony (Mar 1, 2011)

You can't tease us like this! Were impatient kidders


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe her lack of presence is a sign of kids??? 

Come on, where are you!!?? We can't wait much longer!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 2, 2011)

This was totally not nice....get us all het up and then *poof*


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 2, 2011)

No babies.  Goat is a notorious faker.  She like to hang out in Kidding Pen Hilton and order room service all day.  

Sorry for no posts last night, I had my goat producer's meeting after work and didn't get home till 9:00 then had to make dinner and do the dishes.  Hubby had to take care of of the goats.  Since UK tip-off was at 9:05 he wasn't doing anything after that.  

She is laying down a lot and nesting... Discharge sems to have slowed for now but who knows.  I couldn't find her ligs and she was being a real sweetie.  She always is but even more so last night.  

I think Goat WROTE the Doe Code.  She does this to me every year.

Now back at work and more training.... I do not how many time this guy thinks he has to tell us not to eat the radioactive isotopes!   Anyone dumb enough to do that deserves what they get!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 2, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Now back at work and more training.... I do not how many time this guy thinks he has to tell us not to eat the radioactive isotopes!   Anyone dumb enough to do that deserves what they get!


 

Um, yeah... natural selection wouldn't be such a bad thing in that case.  In the goat world I guess we'd call those "culls."


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 2, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, she quit nesting, no more discharge and her ligaments are back.  I let her out in the field yesterday and she stayed near the house, didnt wander off with the other goats too much.  

When I called them all in she was the last in the barn.  She slowly waddled her way back, far behind the others.  She then promptly went over to the kidding pen, walked right in and told me she was ready for her dinner.  She didnt even go near the community trough were everyone else was lined up waiting for grain.  

Looks like my Diva is at it again!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## ksj0225 (Mar 4, 2011)

That's funny!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 4, 2011)

you need to get her a bell so she can "ring" for room service .


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> you need to get her a bell so she can "ring" for room service .


 
Is this your goat?   -->


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 4, 2011)

boy she has it all figured out!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 4, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> you need to get her a bell so she can "ring" for room service .


She doesn't need a bell, she has a lot of Nubian in her so she screams when she wants something.  Which has been often lately.  

She has figured it out.  She runs the show. She talks to her belly and digs a hole just so she can go into the kidding pen and get room service.  

I have no idea her due date but she needs a wide load sign right now....I think within the next two weeks.

But she is probably lying.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you have pictures of her? like, front, above, and/or pooch pics?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 4, 2011)

I can get some tomorrow. She is lying down a lot so I may just get Big Blob pictures.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I can get some tomorrow. She is lying down a lot so I may just get Big Blob pictures.


alright.  Just so you know why I'm asking: front & above shots to see girth of right side, and pooch pics... well that is an obvious reason.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 5, 2011)

OK, she wasn't cooperating and it was dark but I got some.  Please forgive her horrible coat.  She is shedding badly right now.  She is also an older girl. She is in the kidding pen and lying in the straw all day.  I think she has a few more weeks but I put her in because she is having difficulty getting to the communal grain feeder and I want to make sure she is getting enough to eat.  











And here is her better side... buck teeth and all!  She is a sweetie.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 5, 2011)

She looks just like my girl, Strawberry Patch....Cute.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 15, 2011)

She kidded last night.  I checked her when I fed all the goats and put them to bed.  Little discharge, not much.  No more than she has had the last two weeks.  Ligs were soft, but still obvious.  I told her she had one more day out to graze and then she was going into the kidding pen.

Two hours later I took the greyhounds out for final potty and I hear babies crying and a goat bleating.  

I go up to the barn and there she is, lying on her side, two wet babies on the ground.  She was stuggling to get up.  She had gotten turned with her legs uphill and she couldn't get herself upright.  Junior, my LGD was cleaning off one baby, the other was hollering.  

I was wearing hubby's boots, 4 sizes too big, my good coat and only a long john top under it, in sweat pants (at least they were old ratty ones)  I called the house, woke him up and he came up with the supplies while I got momma upright, babies wiped down and everyone in the kidding pen.

2 boys, they were fuzzy and dry with full tummies this morning.  

Pics later, I was up till 12:00 and I have to leave the house at 6:00.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 15, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats! LOL on the outfit!


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats! What a sneaky girl. 

Tracy


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok, they were not cooperating but I did get one.  Goat is my sweet love until she has babies and then she gets defensive and mean.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice Looking Kids! Congrats!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, big kids!!  I just want to hug them both and plant a big kiss on those cute noses!

At least you were running around dressed like that after dark!   I usually pull that stuff during the day, and the yards in my neighborhood are 75' wide.  The neighbors get free entertainment on a regular basis.  Like when I looked out the window in my jammies after sleeping late this morning and saw my little darling doeling, Plum, out in the yard, wandering around.  Dashed out with barely enough time to slam my feet into the first boots I ran by.  Then I had to fix the gate.  I think I saw a camera two porches north....youtube?  facebook?  You shoulda seen my bedhead....


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice, solid looking fellas!  Congrats!

Years ago, my mom was getting ready for work...she was dressed from the waist down, but only had her bra on (no shirt) and was putting on her make-up.  
My brother came home from Kindergarten and, trying to be helpful, saw the trash can was full and decided to 'burn the trash'....IN THE HOUSE.  She smelled smoke, saw the fire, and grabbed the can / ran outside.
She ran back in, looked out, and thought she got away w/ it.  
Years later a former neighbor told her "You were the only person I ever saw take the trash out half-dressed."


----------



## chubbydog811 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think that just made my day...Sounds like something I would do, but we are also very secluded...And our neighbors aren't home at the same times as us


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 16, 2011)

Sooooo adorable!!    Congratulations!!


----------



## stano40 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats on the kids.  Great looking boys.


----------

